# How does Non European girl can stay with her Dutch boyfriend in Netherlands?



## shelniaZ (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello everyone:
I am a Chinese girl, i met my Dutch boyfriend in Spain since I have been studied in Spain couple of years, but now i am studying extra half year master in Netherlands as exchange student. I am trying to stay in Netherlands, work here, to be with my boyfriend. But the job condition for the Non-European is only if you find job is willing to pay me more than 32,000 euros per year, i can get the job permit. But i am not from top 150 universities of the world, 32,000 euros for me is extremely high and difficult. I found many companies which are interested in my CV, but finally they refused me because of the high salary condition. My Dutch student visa is until end of April, if i cannot find any way to stay, i need to go back to Spain, but my Spanish visa is not allowed me to work in Netherlands. I also think another way, maybe i can register the couple ship with my bf, which is live together without marriage. But he is student as well, he doesn't have salary to guarantee me. We both are getting more and more depressed. We are looking for any possibility to make us be together. I hope you guys can give us a favor, suggest us what we should do?
Thanks so much for all your attention, look forward to any reply.
Best regards.
Sai


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You may not have all that many options. The Dutch have always been pretty strict about requiring "sponsorship" of partners where one is Dutch and the other one isn't. Add to that, if you do register your partnership, or even marry, you will also have to learn Dutch to qualify for a resident permit.

How much longer does he have to go with his schooling? If you can return to Spain for a time, you can maintain a long-distance relationship (difficult but not impossible) and then when he can get a job and sponsor you, you could plan on getting married.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Gioppino (Aug 25, 2012)

Have you tried Skype?


----------



## shelniaZ (Jan 22, 2014)

Bevdeforges said:


> You may not have all that many options. The Dutch have always been pretty strict about requiring "sponsorship" of partners where one is Dutch and the other one isn't. Add to that, if you do register your partnership, or even marry, you will also have to learn Dutch to qualify for a resident permit.
> 
> How much longer does he have to go with his schooling? If you can return to Spain for a time, you can maintain a long-distance relationship (difficult but not impossible) and then when he can get a job and sponsor you, you could plan on getting married.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Hello Bevdeforges:
Thanks for your reply. My bf will graduate probably end of this year, so if i go back to Spain, we will hardly see each other more than half year. This is not we want, but if we really would not find any solution, this is the only we can do. Yeah, i heard about some friends say that if my bf can have part time job maybe it is possible to sponsor me, but i am just not so sure what he should do, or how much at least he should earn from the part time job. The thing also is we haven't planned to get married since we are still very young. Uf, anything seems not possible. Hopefully we can find some solution as soon as possible.
Best regards.


----------



## shelniaZ (Jan 22, 2014)

Gioppino said:


> Have you tried Skype?


Hello Gioppino:
What do you mean have i tried Skype? 
Thanks, best regards.


----------



## rronald_25 (Apr 6, 2014)

I think your bf must be able to financially sponsored you, meaning he has to have job or money, at least €1600/month (if im not mistaken).
Then depending of the sponsor, since in this case your sponsor is Dutch, that means when accepted you will have almost the same right as your partner, meaning you can work legally without having to follow highly skilled migrant scheme
What you can do now, is go back to your country of residence, then when he find a job, you can apply for living together visa, but then before you enter NL you have to pass civic integration exam first.


----------



## Donutz2 (Apr 14, 2014)

The primairy requirements are the income demand, the Dutch sponsor needs to earn 100% minimum wage (€1485,60 gross income per month, excluding holiday money). It also has to be durable, which means the salary (contract) is ensured for atleast 365 days and not a single day less at the day the IND (Dutch Immigration & Naturalisation Department) receives the request. Maritial status isn't important, being married or not is not a demand. 

The OP may either have to wait for her BF to find a job, and make sure the application is received BEFORE his contracts starts -assuming it's a 1 year contract-. Depending on where they study the OP and BF coould also move to just across the border. If the BF moves to Germany or Belgium for instance they could obtain EU freedom movement rights and return to the NL after atleast 3 months (the EU court recently judged that 3 months is sufficient for the EU route). But then they'd have to get married. The most probable option seems to me that they wait untill the BF finds a job.


----------

